# Critical Skills Visa - Letter from Professional Body



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi,

I have all the necessary documents to apply for critical skills visa except for the confirmation letter from IITPSA for critical skills visa.

Following are the documents I have:
1. Offer of employment
2. Experience certificate stating 'Java Developer'(2.5 years)
3. PCC(SA and origin country)
4. SAQA
5. IITPSA Membership certificate

I read a lot about Directive 22 of 2014, but not sure if I still need critical skills letter from IITPSA?

I called consulate in India and they said if you have a work experience letter with job title listed under critical skills visa then there is no need of an additional letter from professional body.

I have scheduled my visa submission appointment for 6 Nov 2015.

Could someone please direct me to the correct details? If I require the letter?

Thanks in advance,
ganjedi!!


----------



## rksingh30 (May 15, 2015)

Hi

For SAQA, did you send your Original class 12th marksheet? I've done my studies from India. Please PM me your whatsapp no.


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

rksingh30 said:


> Hi
> 
> For SAQA, did you send your Original class 12th marksheet? I've done my studies from India. Please PM me your whatsapp no.


hi rksingh,

Yes, I submitted all my academic documents for SAQA starting from 10th till graduation including all the semester marksheets and degree certificate.

I think you only need to send all the attested copies to SAQA if you are sending by courier from India.


----------



## rksingh30 (May 15, 2015)

Hi ganjedi

Thanks a lot for your quick reply. On SAQA website, for INDIA, it is written that: School leaving certificates issued by the school itself must be accompanied by an original statement from the authorised oversight body confirming the highest level of schooling achieved; otherwise SAQA cannot accept them for evaluation purposes.

That's why I'm confused whether they need original copy of 12th marksheet? When did you do your SAQA and how many days it took?


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

rksingh30 said:


> Hi ganjedi
> 
> Thanks a lot for your quick reply. On SAQA website, for INDIA, it is written that: School leaving certificates issued by the school itself must be accompanied by an original statement from the authorised oversight body confirming the highest level of schooling achieved; otherwise SAQA cannot accept them for evaluation purposes.
> 
> That's why I'm confused whether they need original copy of 12th marksheet? When did you do your SAQA and how many days it took?


hi rksingh

I submitted my SAQA in person so I have little idea about courier. I am sure a lot of people have done SAQA from India, they might be able to help you better.

It took 20 working days for my saqa which is a month including weekends.


----------



## rksingh30 (May 15, 2015)

thanks


----------



## mrpprakash28 (Dec 1, 2015)

ganjedi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have all the necessary documents to apply for critical skills visa except for the confirmation letter from IITPSA for critical skills visa.
> 
> ...




Hi Ganjedi,

Can you tell which documents did u submitted for the consulate and where did u applied for the visa mumbai/delhi.


Regards
Prakash


----------

